# Senco Brad nailer problem



## cujo8 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've started have trouble with my Senco FinishPro 18 brad nailer recently, where when I pull the trigger all I get is air escaping near the trigger and no nail shoots out. I'm sure it is just a seal that needs replacing, but it would be helpful to know which seal is needed. I could just by a full blown rebuild kit, but the tool has not had that much use over the years that I've owned it and the full rebuild kit can be quite pricy. I always try to put 3-4 drops of air-tool oil in the gun before each use and I keep the tool in it's case when not in use, so I don't think dirt/dust are the issue here. Thanks for looking.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

cujo8 said:


> I've started have trouble with my Senco FinishPro 18 brad nailer recently, where when I pull the trigger all I get is air escaping near the trigger and no nail shoots out. I'm sure it is just a seal that needs replacing, but it would be helpful to know which seal is needed. I could be a full blown rebuild kit, but the tool has not had that much use over the years that I've owned it and the full rebuild kit can be quite pricy. I always try to put 3-4 drops of air-tool oil in the gun before each use and I keep the tool in it's case when not in use, so I don't think dirt/dust are the issue here. Thanks for looking.


As you said, it's probably just a seal. Maybe an O ring. They're cheap and can be bought at most auto parts stores. I'd start by disassembling it. A broken or hardened o ring should be pretty obvious when you take it apart. If that's what you find, replace them all since others may be in similar condition.


----------



## cujo8 (Apr 18, 2011)

You're probably correct in that it is probably just a bad O-ring and I should just take it apart and check it out. I would have liked to know which O-ring was most likely the cause of this problem, so I could have it on hand when I take it apart. I have so many projects going on all the time and I fear if I take the nailer apart and leave it laying all apart,while I try and find the needed parts that things can get lost or perhaps I'll forget how it all came apart.:huh: Also, I wonder how well the top gasket will reseal once I take it apart to replace the O-rings. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

cujo8 said:


> You're probably correct in that it is probably just a bad O-ring and I should just take it apart and check it out. I would have liked to know which O-ring was most likely the cause of this problem, so I could have it on hand when I take it apart. I have so many projects going on all the time and I fear if I take the nailer apart and leave it laying all apart,while I try and find the needed parts that things can get lost or perhaps I'll forget how it all came apart.:huh: Also, I wonder how well the top gasket will reseal once I take it apart to replace the O-rings. Any thoughts? Thanks.


If you have the owners manual there may be an exploded view that would give you some idea which o ring would be the likely culprit. As I mentioned though, I would replace them all. If one has gone, the others may not be far behind. Regarding the top gasket, that is problematic. It may or may not reseal ok but if it doesn't you could probably cut a new one out of some thin gasket material or maybe even thick paper depending on what it's made out of. As far as keeping parts together, use baggies and write on the outside where they go on the nailer. Use a sharpie or some kind of permanent marker. That's what I did last year when I completely disassemnled my tablesaw. BTW, if you don't have the owners manual you may be able to download one from Senco.


----------



## cujo8 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I'll tell you what, I like using my tools for work, but I don't like to work on my tools.:icon_smile: I was right in the middle of attaching some small trim on some interior woodwork when my brad nailer crapped out, so I had hunt down some small nails and use one of those old fashion hammers, perhaps you've heard of these? :laughing: That's when I realized just how much I like my air-nailers.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

cujo8 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I'll tell you what, I like using my tools for work, but I don't like to work on my tools.:icon_smile: I was right in the middle of attaching some small trim on some interior woodwork when my brad nailer crapped out, so I had hunt down some small nails and use one of those old fashion hammers, perhaps you've heard of these? :laughing: That's when I realized just how much I like my air-nailers.


What's a hammer? lol


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Be aware of moisture........pretty much most pnuematics prefer "dry" air.That and they don't like just "sitting around".IOW's,like small engines,they seem to just work better the more you use them.Best of luck,BW


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Take a pic at each stage and use an egg tray for sequential storage of small parts.
johnep


----------



## cujo8 (Apr 18, 2011)

BW, I have good fairly dry air in my shop, but I need to come up with a good method of drying the air on my portable air compressor. Adding a water separator to my fixed air line system in my shop was pretty much a no brainer, but I need to come up with a way to do the same thing with my portable AC. Anyone have a good portable way to do this. Thanks.


Johnep, that is a good idea about using the egg tray to organize the parts in a sequential fashion. I wonder how many trays I'll need to keep the parts of my Senco brad nailer in order? :blink:

BTW, I found and ordered a rebuild kit for my brad nailer for under $20, so I can replace all the seals at one time like was suggested by xphnmn.

I've read some where that you should not store/use your pnuematic tools in a cold location is this true? I typically store/use my pnuematic tools in my garage and the garage gets pretty cold during the winter months here in western NY.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldn't assume the o ring problem. However, I had the same problem some time back and the members on here were able to trouble shoot it for me. Found the problem and fixed it. I haven't had a problem since.  Here's the link to the thread. Hopefully, you will have the same luck that I had in fixing the problem. Good luck.
Ken


----------



## cujo8 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I wouldn't assume the o ring problem. However, I had the same problem some time back and the members on here were able to trouble shoot it for me. Found the problem and fixed it. I haven't had a problem since. Here's the link to the thread. Hopefully, you will have the same luck that I had in fixing the problem. Good luck.
> Ken


Hi Ken, actually I have read your thread before I posted my thread and I would be surprised if my problem turns out to be the same as yours. I did not recall you mentioning that when you pulled the trigger that you heard air escaping from the tool, but that it just did not fire, correct? Although I've had this tool for many years, I really have not shot that many nails through it IMO, so that is why I don't feel that I sould have that much wear on the firing pin like you found on your tool, but once I get he tool apart I will report back what I find out. I think much my issue with this brad nailer may be related to what BWSmith said that tools like this need to used more often to keep working properly. My brad nailer is probably ten years old and it can sit unused for many months at a time & maybe even as long as a year, which could have led to the seals drying out.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I know this will sound crazy but, get a soft peace of wood, turn the tool upside down and making sure not to bend the air deflector, whack it on the board. If you do have to take it apart, the piston and cylinder are no problem. If you have to dissemble the trigger/ air valve, as mentioned lay the parts out in order and when reassembling keep everything very clean and pre-lube the o-rings


----------



## cujo8 (Apr 18, 2011)

mveach said:


> I know this will sound crazy but, get a soft peace of wood, turn the tool upside down and making sure not to bend the air deflector, whack it on the board. If you do have to take it apart, the piston and cylinder are no problem. If you have to dissemble the trigger/ air valve, as mentioned lay the parts out in order and when reassembling keep everything very clean and pre-lube the o-rings


I'm assuming the banging of the nailer upside down onto a piece of wood is to possibly free up a stuck piston assembly, correct? When the nailer failed I did bang the top portion of the gun on side a few times, but that didn't help.:icon_sad: I will give your idea a try before I tear the nailer apart to see if it works. Thanks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

My nailer didn't see any heavy use either. I hope the problem is simple for you. When I pulled the trigger, a nail would come out, but not fully eject from the "chamber". I don't recall if there was air escaping or not. I must have missed the part where there is air, audibly escaping from the nailer. (I have a bad habit of going on the computer without my glasses. :laughing Let us know what you find. I would be interested in the solution in case i ever experience the same problem.
Ken


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

cujo one thing on the portables is to watch hose routing.EX:A roofer puttin on shingles w/compressor on ground would be an ideal situation........gun is substantually higher than comp.

You want to be dang careful the other way 'round.

"Fruitjars" is the slang term for those suposed water traps.They were designed by some imbecile.......they simply don't do squat.Alot are combined with regulators and for that reason they "may" have some benny's.You'll get way more water trapped in a cooled up hose than a fruitjar.

Hot air is carry'in more moisture suspended in that air........compressors heat air.The cooler you can get the air before attempting to remove moisture the better.

"Manifolds" work 'cause you're dumping air into a larger vessel.And then sorta like magic,presto-chango the air can get redirected away from the water droplets falling out of suspension.So if I had to create a Hillbilly dryer for a jobsite portable:Run a few coils of fairly large diam. hose(rubber)near the AC........then run to a mainfold,watching elevation.....reduce hose size there.Would not go to expense of dryer,unless it was stupid cheap.

On a biz front.....certain tools HAVE to be paid by the job.IOWs,circ saws and nailguns,any cutting "bits"(router,sawblades,ect)will be cvrd with $$ from job.Its that simple,they're deffinately in the "consumable" category.Best,BW


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

cujo8 said:


> I'm assuming the banging of the nailer upside down onto a piece of wood is to possibly free up a stuck piston assembly, correct? When the nailer failed I did bang the top portion of the gun on side a few times, but that didn't help.:icon_sad: I will give your idea a try before I tear the nailer apart to see if it works. Thanks.


It's to make sure the piston is in the full retracted position. some nailers will bypass air if the piston has not fully returned to the top of the cylinder.


----------



## cujo8 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I tried banging the brad nailer upside down like mveach suggested today, but it didn't help. I decided after that just to open up the brad nailer to see what I could find. I opened up the top cap add removed everything inside that part of the main body of the nailer. Nothing appeared to be broken and all O-rings appeared to be intact, but the piston O-ring felt a little stiff to me. There was a little waxy like oil near the very top cap, but overall the gun appeared pretty clean and lightly oiled. The piston chamber did have some black oily grime on the chamber walls, which I wiped out with a shop towel. The piston assembly appeared straight and the buisness end was not distorted from use as far as I could tell. There was a slight burr on the tapered end near the tip, that I removed with a file. I basically cleaned everything and reoiled the O-rings and there respective mating surfaces and put the gun back together. I then loaded in some brads and reconnected the air hose and gave it a go and what do you know it worked just fine...Pafoot, pafoot, pafoot!!! I put about ten brads in to some wood and then loaded in different size brads and shot a few more and it worked like a charm. :clap:

Now I can use it for a door and window trim project I have in progress and put the silly hammer and nails away where they belong.:laughing: I still have a rebuild kit on order, but I'll just save it until the gun acts up again. I found out that Senco has discontinued the rebuild kit for my FinishPro 18 brad nailer, so it is good I was able to find one. Thanks for all of the help and support you guys gave me on this. Now it's time to get back to the shop and make some saw dust.:yes:

Jim


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Pafoot! That term sound familiar. :laughing:
I'm glad for you. It's awesome to hear that your nailer is up and running again. Good for you. Now get out there and start pafooting. :blink:


----------



## cujo8 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Pafoot! That term sound familiar. :laughing:
> I'm glad for you. It's awesome to hear that your nailer is up and running again. Good for you. Now get out there and start pafooting. :blink:


I knew you wood chime in when you read that "pafoot" word that you coined in one of your previous posts. I had to laugh when I first read your post where you used that term for the sound that these brad nailers make and I'd have to admit that the term "pafoot" is quite an accurate description of that familiar sound.:thumbsup:

I did end up using my freshly repaired brad nailer today on a project and it worked like a charm and really sped up the project. Having the right tool for the job at hand is great, actually having the tool function properly is priceless.:laughing: Thanks Kenbo, for adding to my vocabulary!

Jim


----------

